# Share your Beekeeping Inventions!



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

angel said:


> Thought I'd start a fun thread (everything beekeeping is fun) about inventions that you have thought about, wanted, or inspired you to make or dream about. I know I'll never get around to making these so thought I'd pass it on for those that will actually do something with it. I'll start.


I Love this idea. I wish EAS and other major honey shows had taken photos of the gadget show entries over all these years.. wouldn't that be a treasure trove?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Anything I ever "invented" was already thought up by someone else long ago. Kinda spoiled things for me. Oh, well. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Anything I ever "invented" was already thought up by someone else long ago. Kinda spoiled things for me. Oh, well. Back to the drawing board.


Come on Mark, share! I'm sure you have tons of ideas (reinvented or new) under that noggin with all your adventures!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nope. Empty. Didn't you know that already?


----------



## JustinH (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm thinking about redesigning my hive bodies so the end piece of wood is hinged to the side piece (the hinge outside the hive so the bees won't propolise it and SHB's won't hide around it). That way during inspections I can pull frames out at a safe angle and never worry about rolling bees. Plus I need a project to keep me busy during the winter. Here's a rough sketch:


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Wish list:

Hive body parts to include foldable handles (that fold downward to prevent knee/shin cuts and stubs). Made out of stainless or hard aluminum to prevent rusting. Embedded somehow into the front and back of the hive body.

Purpose:

2 beekeepers can lift heavy (deep) hive with large gloves on without slipping with current handholds.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Angel, mostly got it covered. Build one and move it from super to super.

Didn't cost me $10. I use it to move hives.


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Perfect.... just the reason I started this thread... to get some ideas. Thank you!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I don't consider it an invention, but I roll my ratchet straps differently from everybody else I know. I roll the straps starting at the end opposite the hook end so I can hook the hook on one side of the deck of my truck and throw the rolled end across the truck so it unrolls towards the other side of the truck. The side that I keep the ratchets stored. I work by myself, so I have to think of these sorts of things.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Next spring, I'm changing out my hive brood boxes. over the winter I will be building these with a strong eyelet that sticks out the side and is permentally embedded in the box. The reason? I will be attaching a lock and chain to the box running down to another eyelet that is set in the concrete. My hives are exposed and I fear someone may steal them. The supers wont be chained, just the brood box. If they took supers and left behind the brood boxes, I could live with that but it's gonna make a big mess for the thief hauling these open supers around.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

I made mouse guards/entrance reducers out of metal cornerbead. It's $1.68 for an 8ft section. It's already ar a 90 degree angle. Simply cut to entrance length with metal scissors, and drill 3/8 inch holes for bee space, as many as you choose for your hive needs. The precut holes in cornerbead does not correspond to any part of a Lang hive opening at standard size, and can be used to screw it to the hive entrance. For $1.68 it's enough for 6 hives and a Nuc. Each one takes about 4-6 minutes to make


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I, ( with help from Lawrence Bartley), invented a way to cut hand holds in bee boxes using a skil saw, do it safely and quickly. If you own a skil saw, the jig will only cost you about $50 Cents to build. Plans to build the jig and a link to U-Tube Video is here on beesource complements of Barry.

I also invented the swarm harvester to harvest bees from trees, buildings, water tanks etc. Kelly Bee Company sells the Swarm Harvester, but, you can easily build one yourself. It really is more about the method than the concept. I offer free info on using the Swarm Harvester to take starts, eliminate colonies, and catch the queen.. 

Working on some others now. One is a robbing screen.

cchoganjr


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

My holder for my top bar beehive is a legal size hanging file folder frame.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

To expound on Santa Caras' idea: Try a long steel bar running down through the stack. Bent at the top and lock at the bottom. It would take a bit to remove when working the hive, but it would slow a thief down. Something like this is often used to secure file cabinets.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Awwww....thats an idea....Thanks....I'll let that one float around in my head for a little while and see if I like that better!


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

I made a table to attach to my hand truck. So I can set hive boxes on, with a area underneath to carry frames etc. Will try to take some pictures and post.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the idea coming from Russia: see the item at the lower part of the picture









http://www.zoodrug.ru/images/9/3-23.jpg

While it doesn't help with honey supers, it surely helps when inspecting two brood chambers. Saves you the lifting from the ground.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I got tired of wet/damp gloves this summer. I have been supplying 3 teenagers with equipment while teaching them how to keep bee's and having 6-8 pairs of wet gloves got old real fast. I made this from some things in the garage. You could use a hair dryer just don't use heat.
It will dry 2 pair in about 1/2 hr.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I am working on a all pneumatic(except for the knife motor) uncapper(mostly done), a radial 90 frame extractor with positive positioning for each frame(reel almost done), a better way to separate wax and slum gum(might involve centrifugal force), and a better way to separate honey and wax that is quiet(the Fagor press was OK, but could be improved), and an improved sugar mixing tank(shaped bottom). 

In the past, our family developed the patented "level drain" bottom board( which we still build), the patented "insulated/ventilated" roof(lid/cover), which was sold by one of the big houses, Root or Dadant(not as good as it sounds), and the bee blower, which was sold in the 60's and 70's by Dadant.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

When I was just starting out, I wanted to learn to identify all the components and goings-on on a typical frame of bees so I came up with this stand that would allow me to suspend a frame over the open hive while I took my time taking close ups that I could later load onto the computer and examine the frames closely, zooming in as necessary. It worked very well and I still use those pics when giving talks.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I always wanted to invent (already is) a full size non-grafting-needed resuable bee frame for collecting the egg/larvae at the development stage for queen
making. The current non-grafting gadgets on the market for queen making is too expensive I think. I would like to
choose different larvae on different spots of the frame to make these queens from. I got some ideas/materials started
but have not finish yet. Imagine a queen that you want to graft from laying in all the empty cells for you to pick. No grafting 
needed as these larvae are already being laid on the plastic queen cups. You just simply unplug these cups to put inside your
cell starter and finisher. I think I will succeed if somehow the queen is convinced to lay in these cell cups.

Another idea for the small hobby keeper is to put hive on a 4" wheel movable individual bee stand much like a dolly cart out
of 2x4s. Now instead of lifting hives to the new location you just push or pull the dolly to move these hives around. Very nice gadget for
a small backyard operation instead of taking the hives apart every time you want to move your hives from one location to
another. Better if you can chain these dolly together and attach them to your riding lawn mower or small tractor when moving
at further distance. Any comments or improvement is welcome!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

ruthiesbees said:


> My holder for my top bar beehive is a legal size hanging file folder frame.
> 
> View attachment 13740


That's actually a pretty smart ideal!
I am gonna have to adopt this method for taking pictures.
I got tons of these file folder hangers laying around!
Don't know why I never thought of this.
Thanks


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

gezellig said:


> I made mouse guards/entrance reducers out of metal cornerbead. It's $1.68 for an 8ft section. It's already ar a 90 degree angle. Simply cut to entrance length with metal scissors, and drill 3/8 inch holes for bee space, as many as you choose for your hive needs. The precut holes in cornerbead does not correspond to any part of a Lang hive opening at standard size, and can be used to screw it to the hive entrance. For $1.68 it's enough for 6 hives and a Nuc. Each one takes about 4-6 minutes to make


Does the metal get too hot for the bees in the summer sunshine?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Pushable hive stand:
Yes, the 4 wheels are solid plastic that you can screws it into the hive base like a low dolly. Then set the bee hive on top with 3 sides
secured by 2x4s with a bottom bee entrance. If it is a top entrance hive then all 4 sides can be secured with 2x4s to close off the entrance.


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

A lightweight Honey Bee "feeding tent", to prevent robbing and to allow bees to still fly (not much distance) and still be ventilated. Why not, we wear veils.... at least some of us.


----------



## hideawayranch (Mar 5, 2013)

great idea with the hinged deep. I am always tweaking the boxes when I pry out the first frame. Makes me unhappy when I consider the time and money I have put into the boxes to make them square and painted nicely, I'll be doing this one.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

angel said:


> A lightweight Honey Bee "feeding tent", to prevent robbing and to allow bees to still fly (not much distance) and still be ventilated. Why not, we wear veils.... at least some of us.
> 
> View attachment 13885


something like this?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Make a wooden square frame to fit over your hive box at the top.
Line this frame with clear plastic food wrap and secure the edges with either duct tape or 
transparent packaging tape. Now you have a transparent hive top cover under the regular
hive cover. The next time you crack the top cover for a hive check there will no bees flying all over
your face. Simple to make and bee proof too. The plastic is too tough for them to chew thru. I've done it!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

ruthiesbees said:


> something like this?
> View attachment 13894


I have always envisioned something like this made all of mesh without a bottom as a quick and easy way to stop a robbing event. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fuolnTBJyZ8


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

jim lyon said:


> I have always envisioned something like this made all of mesh without a bottom as a quick and easy way to stop a robbing event.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fuolnTBJyZ8


Exactly, as I was thinking. Quick, easy to fold/unfold and of course has to be cost effective.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Beepro, we used to use plexiglass and would just place it on when the tele cover was taken off. No need for a wood frame for it either. Has many uses.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

That is a great idea for those don't manage tools well



ruthiesbees said:


> My holder for my top bar beehive is a legal size hanging file folder frame.
> 
> View attachment 13740


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

BB, the reason for the wood frame, clear tape and food plastic wrap is they are cheap and
readily available here. Plexiglass is too expensive here and the price goes up every year also. 
Also very economical if you build 100 for the hives to leave it there vs the plexiglass.


----------



## ZeldaFarmer (Jan 4, 2012)

I've collected those shower seats you use after you've had surgery. Picked them up for free on FreeCycle. Removed the seat, it is an aluminum frame that has adjustable legs. Light weight and perfect to slide a deep box on while checking another box. I have two frames in my apiary.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

For taking pics, holding frames for inspections/classes and most importantly, holding frames while banding cutout brood comb.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Sorry, I haven't figured out how to get pictures from my telephone to my computer.

I took a pair of my worn out blue jeans and cut along the seams, leaving the waist band and the rear pockets to make an apron. I cut the legs off just above the knees. You pretty much have to use your own jeans or some in your size for the waist band to make good "apron strings".


----------

